# Red `12`



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Does anyone know when red `12s` went out of fashion?

As far as I can tell this "Services" Air Wrist dates to the late 1920s, later models have a black 12.










On another matter - does anyone have an idea when nickel cases also went out of fashion?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> As far as I can tell this Services Air Wrist dates to the late 1920s, later models have a black 12.


Havent you just answered your own question? :lookaround:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Stowa produced an 80th Anniversary limited edition Marine Original with a "Red 12" in about 2007/08.










Of course the inspiration was taken from vintage dial design.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > As far as I can tell this Services Air Wrist dates to the late 1920s, later models have a black 12.
> 
> 
> Havent you just answered your own question? :lookaround:


Possibly, but I`m trying to find out if this coincides with the period other manufacturers phased out the red 12. The problem is that I`ve got so little firm information to help me accurately date some of my Services watches that anything extra might help :wink2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The problem is that I`ve got so little firm information to help me accurately *Mac**curately* date some of my Services watches that anything extra might help :wink2:


I wonder if something silly, such as the fear of communism during the economic hard times of the 1930's, had something to do with it?

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is that I`ve got so little firm information to help me accurately *Mac**curately* date some of my Services watches that anything extra might help :wink2:


Nice one William :lol:



> I wonder if something silly, such as the fear of communism during the economic hard times of the 1930's, had something to do with it?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


An interesting thought, I wonder if there`s anything to it? :huh:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

i was under the (perhaps misguided) impression that red 12's were first introduced to make the orientation of the dial instantly obvious. Looks like it was one of those innovations that stayed popular long after the requirement for it went away.

I'd agree just from observation that the trend seems to have died off in the 20's, but i've seen 40's Pobedas with red 12s. That could just mean it took 20 years for the fashion-change to reach Russia. Seen a couple of recent Russians with them too so maybe the message hasn't quite sunk in yet


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> Stowa produced an 80th Anniversary limited edition Marine Original with a "Red 12" in about 2007/08.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice & it does indicate the same period :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

louiswu said:


> i was under the (perhaps misguided) impression that red 12's were first introduced to make the orientation of the dial instantly obvious. Looks like it was one of those innovations that stayed popular long after the requirement for it went away.
> 
> I'd agree just from observation that the trend seems to have died off in the 20's, but i've seen 40's Pobedas with red 12s. That could just mean it took 20 years for the fashion-change to reach Russia.	Seen a couple of recent Russians with them too so maybe the message hasn't quite sunk in yet


Interesting, thanks for that :thumbsup:


----------

